# 92941 PTCI during AMI



## econnolly (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,
 Does anyone know if diagnoses of NSTEMI (410.71) or ACS (411.1) will support the new CPT code for "PTCI during AMI (92941)" procedure code?

  Does the AMA or CMS have a list of diagnosis codes that support Medical Necessity for submitting the 92941 procedure code?


Thanks for any info that you can provide!
Elizabeth


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 4, 2013)

econnolly said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if diagnoses of NSTEMI (410.71) or ACS (411.1) will support the new CPT code for "PTCI during AMI (92941)" procedure code?
> 
> Does the AMA or CMS have a list of diagnosis codes that support Medical Necessity for submitting the 92941 procedure code?
> ...



Hi Elizabeth,
I do not have a list (LCD/NCD) but it seems logical that to code 92941 would by necessity mean an AMI would need to be the diagnosis (410.00-410.92).

If the patient is not having AMI, then 92920-92937,92943 should be coded.

HTH


----------

